# Feeding and watering



## Bluetick1955 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yesterday I moved all water outside. Mine have a handing feeding inside coop but they keep it a mess. Should I move outside. I saw where some said an old timer said they need to be in coop to lay and roost. Otherwise outside. 
I couldn't keep area under waterer dry even using nipples

BT


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Unless your chickens are spending significant amounts of time inside the coop during their waking hours, you don't really need water inside the coop. I think it's more of a personal preference.

For me, I put a smaller waterer inside the coop because their door opens about an hour after sunrise, and I want them to have access to water while they're awake. Its a five gallon bucket with nipple drinkers set on cinder blocks. If you're having issues with sloppy drinkers, you can put something like an automotive drip pan beneath your waterer to catch spills and keep the moisture contained. Their larger waterer is outside, but it has to come inside during the winter because we have heavy snow and I need to keep a de-icer in it as I work away from home.

I have never heard that feed is necessary indoors, so again, a personal preference. Because of rodents, wild birds, and a dog who likes chicken feed, my feeder stays indoors. I made it out of a plastic storage tub using these ports from Rent-A-Coop, which greatly diminishes waste. They can't scratch at, poop in, or throw feed out of this feeder. The ports work for chickens 6+ weeks old, but you would need different ports for younger chicks. It would work outside, too, if you prefer, as rain can't get it, but rodents and other birds can access it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My feed and waterers were all inside. Being in the south waterers will turn green with algae quickly. And unexpected showers can ruin feed. 

I don't understand the mess you're talking about. The feed yes, if you don't use a feeder that makes it tough for them to scoop when they're looking for tasty bits. The water? That one I don't get.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't keep any food or water inside the coop, but my chickens only lay and roost there. Some folks in the northern/snowy climates do have feed and water in the coop since there may be times their chickens are confined in the winter. My waterer is painted black except for one small strip so I can monitor the level and algae growth is kept at a minimum. I use horizontal nipples.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Sep 1, 2017)

robin416 said:


> My feed and waterers were all inside. Being in the south waterers will turn green with algae quickly. And unexpected showers can ruin feed.
> 
> I don't understand the mess you're talking about. The feed yes, if you don't use a feeder that makes it tough for them to scoop when they're looking for tasty bits. The water? That one I don't get.


Its one of the plastic hanging feeders. They try to roost on top and you can guess. I put a 3 gal conatiner outside with bottom nipples and they have a 5 gal waterer outside

I have 10 and coop is 4 x 8' so not alot of extra room. I have some feeding ports coming to try outside


----------

